# Big B



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Big Barkley came outside yesterday to be with me while I fiddled with my car. He didn't last long though and wanted to go back in to the a/c. Too hot for him.
He decided this past weekend to not eat anymore. Or at least not much at all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful Barkley......


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That makes me sad too.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Sweet Barkley. What a beautiful picture of him. Sending lots of good thoughts your way.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweet Barkley, it could also be just the heat making him not wanting to eat that much...
Give the big boy a BIG Hug from all of us...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

He's so handsome.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous Barkley, sending you love and hugs sweet boy x


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What a beautiful boy. Hugs.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello sweet Barkley. Hugs to you both.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love all your photos - and especially of Barkley. Sweet, handsome boy.


----------



## golden96 (Aug 22, 2018)

*Handsome*

He is so pretty :grin2:


----------

